# Back & triceps, chest & biceps routine advice



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone tried this routine? Been doing push/pull split but I am thinking of going back to this one. I used to do it and I was able to lift heavier!

Mon - Shoulders/Abs (or Shoulders/triceps)

Tue - Legs

Wed - OFF

Thur - Chest/biceps

Fri - Back/triceps (or just back if triceps done on Mon)

any thoughts on this routine?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Biceps shouldnt be trained day before back. And triceps shouldnt be trained the day after doing chest IMO.

Monday - shoulders/tris

Tues - legs

Wed - off

Thurs - chest

Fri - back and bis.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

agree with dan, mine is:

Mon- chest/bicep

Tues- legs

Wed- rest

Thurs- back/rear delts

Friday- shoulders/tricep


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

What are your goals and what are your core lifts at the moment?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

But personally Id only train 3 days per week, 4 day split (mon wed fri mon)


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd switch Thurs to- back/bis

Friday to chest/tris

Reason being you use biceps doing some back work, and triceps for some chest excersizes like benching.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

The reason is basically because on chest or shoulder day, when doing triceps i'm really tired and same applies for back/biceps.

I'm now doing

Mon - delt/tric

Tue - legs/abs

Wed - off

Thur - pecs/abs

Fri - back/bic

(sometimes do ticeps on chest day)

would a 'arms day' be suitable or train biceps before back for instance?


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

big said:


> What are your goals and what are your core lifts at the moment?


My routine is basically

Shoulders:

- seated overhead press (dumbell) or seated military press

- standing lateral rises

- standing front raises

- dumbell shrug or standing upright row w/barbell

Triceps

- skull crushers

- dips

- dumbell 2 arms extensions

- cable pushdown

Legs

- Squats

- Leg press

- leg extensions

- hamstring curl machine

- calves raises on leg press machine

Chest

- inclined bench or dumbell press

- flat bench or dumbell press

- flat or inclined flyes

Back

- deadlift

- bent over barbell row or individual dumbell row

- chin up or wide grip pull down

Biceps

- ez bar curl

- hammer curl

- alternate curl

(sometimes preacher curl or concentration seated)

That's about it roughly


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I mean what are you trying to achieve?

Get stronger? Bigger? Leaner? Fitter? What's the most important thing to you?

And how much do you deadlift, squat, bench and put overhead at the moment?


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

big said:


> I mean what are you trying to achieve?
> 
> Get stronger? Bigger? Leaner? Fitter? What's the most important thing to you?
> 
> And how much do you deadlift, squat, bench and put overhead at the moment?


I'm back in the gym after a 10 year break. Started again about 1.5 months ago

Main goal is bulking atm. Though I have a lot of bf% to get rid of, I've been loosing fat and already notice gains in muscle mass so I'm just focusing on getting bigger for now.

1.70cm 80kg

For 6 reps:

deadlift: 85-90kg

bench press: 70kg

squat: 85-90Kg

leg press: 130kg

overhead 16kg dumbells

I'm just starting :thumb:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally I would suggest a strength building style routine

You will get some mass from it. But the main thing is that you'll end up getting to lift much heavier weights, such that when you more to more of a BBing style routine after, you will be doing reps with much heavier weights and will gain much more mass then


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

big said:


> Personally I would suggest a strength building style routine
> 
> You will get some mass from it. But the main thing is that you'll end up getting to lift much heavier weights, such that when you more to more of a BBing style routine after, you will be doing reps with much heavier weights and will gain much more mass then


Looking at my routine right now (previous 2 posts) whould you say just drop the reps to say 3-6? or peak for 1 max rep every day? 5x5? and for how long before i move into the 'normal' hypertrophy rep range?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I would swap it about a bit so that you are training lifts rather than bodyparts

So for instance, on squat day, work up to a heavy 5RM or 3RM with more weight than you did last time. And then do 20-30 mins tops of assistance work.... in your case, that would be a mix of whatever weak point is limiting your squat, plus some hypertrophy work


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

big said:


> I would swap it about a bit so that you are training lifts rather than bodyparts
> 
> So for instance, on squat day, work up to a heavy 5RM or 3RM with more weight than you did last time. And then do 20-30 mins tops of assistance work.... in your case, that would be a mix of whatever weak point is limiting your squat, plus some hypertrophy work


I could do the same routine but basically training compound exercises in a strenght routine.

Say on back day i would do a heavy session of 5-3reps deadlift and do the other 2 or 3 exercises in the hypertrophy reps range? does this make sense?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, as long as you are lifting more on the main exercise each session

People who do this tend to succeed

People who do 3x8 with 100kg on deads (for instance) every week for a year or more tend to always lift 3x8 with 100kg on deads, and tend to look like that's all they can lift

Focus on adding weight to the bar while keeping good form, with a diet to support this, and you will get loads stronger and bigger


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

big said:


> Yes, as long as you are lifting more on the main exercise each session
> 
> People who do this tend to succeed
> 
> ...


cheers mate, i'll try that, heavy compound lifts and hypertrophy rep range for the remaining exercises.

does that apply for smaller muscles such as tric/bic? If yes, which exercises should I go heavy? skull crushers for tric and ez bar curl for bic for example? or should I just focus on lifting heavy on bench press, squat, deadlift and over head press?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just thought i would post a sample of my routine, from which i am gaining good mass and strengh

Saturday Chest & Triceps

I alternate weekly Flat bench or Flat db's

DB's 3 + fail set 10 reps 36kg (when i can complete forth set I move up the weight)

or

Flat bench 4 x 10 reps 70kg

decline bench 4 x 10 reps 80kg

Cable flys or DB flys 4 x 10 reps

Dips 3 x 10 reps

Skull crushers 4 x 10 reps

tricep pulldowns 4 x 10 reps

Sunday Back and Biceps

Lat pulldowns 4 x 10 reps 70kg

wide grip seated rows 4 x 10 reps 40kg

bent over rows 30kg or single dumbell rows 28kg 4 x 10 reps

deadlift 4 x 10 reps 80kg

Preacher curls or standing barbell curls 25 kg 4 x 10 reps

seated concentration curls 16kg per db 4 x 10 reps

superset cable 21's 20kg x 4 sets with rope pullups 15 kg 4 x 10 reps ( i find this gives good volume to my bi's)

Or i superset standing hammer curls with rope pullups.

Tuesday Shoulders and legs

Seated dumbell press 22kg per db or millitary press 50kg 4 x 10 reps

Side raises or front raises 10 - 12 kg 4 x 10 reps

Shrugs 25kg plates 4 x 10 reps

Leg press starting at 15 reps low weight about 5 sets up to about 350kg for 4 -5 reps

Calf raises on leg press 200kg 4 x 10 reps

Squats 50 - 80 kg on smith 4 x 10 reps (I dont go heavy as i'm working on form at the moment)

Seated curls and extentions full stack ???10 reps for about 3 sets.

abs I do at home with some weighted floor exercises.

This routine is not set in stone, I do like to swap exercises about with different things to keep my body guessing.

It works well for me 

Cheers

:beer:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

KASHLDN said:


> cheers mate, i'll try that, heavy compound lifts and hypertrophy rep range for the remaining exercises.
> 
> does that apply for smaller muscles such as tric/bic? If yes, which exercises should I go heavy? skull crushers for tric and ez bar curl for bic for example? or should I just focus on lifting heavy on bench press, squat, deadlift and over head press?


Just the compounds for now

By all means add 2x10 for bis at the end of a back session

But you won't find many guys who can bench 200kg, deadlift 300kg+ etc who don't have big arms

But you will find lots of guys deadlifting 100kg and doing loads of ez curls who have small arms

Focus on the important stuff for now IMO


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a quick update, been enjoying lifiting heavier this week (for my 1st month after 10 years break, that is)

Deadlift:

Last week: 85kg 6 reps This week: 110kg 2 reps

Overhead press:

Last week:16kg dumbells 6 reps This week: 22kg dumbbells 4 reps

Haven't done squats or bench press yet but really looking forward to it!


----------

